

Star-wizzity-wipe in Webkit - andrewljohnson
http://benalman.com/code/projects/jquery-starwipe/examples/starwipe/

======
chaosmachine
This takes me back.. IE 5.5 had a bunch of these page transitions (spiral,
zigzag, etc):

<http://jansfreeware.com/articles/ie-page-transitions.html>

------
MikeCapone
It's neat the first time, but I suspect it would get old quickly.

~~~
nym
Yeah, it seems like the kind of thing I would hate to actually see in the
wild, like marquee, or BLINK.

I am really excited about CSS masks though! <http://webkit.org/blog/181/css-
masks/>

I guess FireFox has some catching up to do...

------
bprater
I really love these toys that they are making available to us. Even simple
examples like this give us an idea of the creative potential we will have over
the next few years.

~~~
karanbhangui
wtf?

